
Ask HN: Going Corporate or Startup Direction in Europe? - jgotti92
I am about to graduate in Computer Science + Business in couple of months and I am still thinking which is the right way to go. Either corporate and get some experience for couple of years or try to make a startup even though I lack some experience?<p>What are your thoughts?
======
alain94040
A great option is to join a small startup that you find interesting. Small
startups are great to quickly get exposed to a lot of things, to make a
difference quickly, and see the results of your code in production faster.
They are risky, but at the beginning of your career, that's actually a good
thing.

